# Need Some Advice... Security Issue????



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello all, Long time no talk. I hope everyone is doing great this Friday!! Well do i have a story for you.. Its a long one so bare with me please 

Ok, first i live on a dead end street only 4 houses and behind us is all marsh, woods, Trails etc... Problem is there should be no trails because there is no hunting, bike riding etc. I have noticed the last 3 weeks the trails looking fresh and branches were broken shoulder level meaning human tracks. Across the street my neighbor come to me and said he saw 2 males ( one African american early 20's and older white male on a bike mid 40s) coming out of woods up our dead end street.
My neighbor confronted him and said what are you doing, the young male replied" are these house for sale" my neighbor says no you shouldn't be around here. My neighbor followed him about a mile down walk into a old house with the older male. I was also told the 2 were walking down driveways 10-11 times at different houses. Now the reason this concerns me is last year there were reports of people playing with car door handles seeing if any are open and if they are ransacking the cars for money and etc. ( happened to me 3 years ago) Sad part is this is a really great community and this is happening now. Great schools, great people etc but your having some bad eggs now. So..anyways

I put out 3 trail cams 3 days ago without prevail EXCEPT for last night. I checked this morning and looks like to be a older male with a hat and knife belt coming out of the woods at 12:22pm. I contacted police let them know the deal and showed them. They said ok well keep a eye out here. The question i have is what other security, tips or anything i should do. I even wanted to make a drop trap along the trail. My house is fine and not worried as we have security all around the house. But just the fact that someone has the ": balls" to do this is disturbing.. we also been getting people going to house to house selling energy with no badges hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Let me know what you guys think.


thank you


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

First thing you did right by calling the police ,, I would go and see what they are doing in the woods ,, it may be a party spot ,, plants planted ,, then call the police and let them know what you found ,, take pictures if you can ,, set up a trail cam were they hang out in the woods ,, you have to look out for number one the police are not going to do anything tell something happens or you have proof they are doing something wrong .that's just my .05


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks for the info... So i just walked down there and there are beer bottles, little nips( whiskey) and some other trash but there is a area where logs are set perfect to sit.....



Targetshooter said:


> First thing you did right by calling the police ,, I would go and see what they are doing in the woods ,, it may be a party spot ,, plants planted ,, then call the police and let them know what you found ,, take pictures if you can ,, set up a trail cam were they hang out in the woods ,, you have to look out for number one the police are not going to do anything tell something happens or you have proof they are doing something wrong .that's just my .05


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Trim your roses, blackberries, trees etc and pile the trimmings on the path. Put up a sign on your pile "caution poison ivy" We did that at a house we had years ago to stop people from walking through our property to get to the river. It worked.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Great Idea..... I love it... i have 4 trail cams set up back there now.



Auntie said:


> Trim your roses, blackberries, trees etc and pile the trimmings on the path. Put up a sign on your pile "caution poison ivy" We did that at a house we had years ago to stop people from walking through our property to get to the river. It worked.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ever considered a couple Claymore mines? lol


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

****************
*** DANGER ***
***************​​*
*NEVER EVER EVER BOOBY TRAP LAND THAT YOU DON'T OWN OUTRIGHT
AND THAT IS NOT SUFFICIENTLY FENCED OFF
WITH WARNING SIGNS AND OTHER DETERRENTS
LIKE BARBED WIRE, ETC PRIOR TO THE BOOBY TRAP / DROP TRAP.*​
Ok, now that we got that out of the way on to the fun stuff!

Crime / Criminals are like fire ants and termites - always present. You never get rid of it, you just move it off on to your neighbors yard. Your property needs to suck more than your neighbors from a criminal, easy entry, mindset. Get your house in order FIRST, then start helping neighbors.

Here is an excerpt from a discussion I had on the same topic on a different forum - NextDoor.com



> Having a neighbor "on duty" isn't a bad idea. I've seen it work before for a limited time. Ultimately, the short American attention span loses interest and it is hard to get volunteers. But by all means, I would tip my hat to anyone who wanted to put a yellow flashing light on their roof and drive the neighborhood with a cell phone and call in suspicious activity. You will do nothing but good.
> 
> I think the easier approach is a tiered approach.
> 
> ...


Outside of that I'd recommend you to organize a crime watch. Most police forces will help you organize a formal crime watch complete with signs and roster and numbers to call and stuff. Some times they have a 20 or 30 person minimum interest level before they assist though. If so you and the other home owners can have a hamburger and hot-dogs night in the street before it gets too hot and review security on the block. The #1 thing you want is to know each other and have contact info. Right now the only one watching your house is you. Networking exponentially increases the number of people watching your house.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok great info i really do apprecite it. I have a GREAT relationship with my neighbor next door and were always in contact through text or walkies talkie. We usually stand watch esp fri-sun seems to be the most activity. For now we have trail cams set, security cameras set up etc



GTGallop said:


> ****************
> *** DANGER ***
> ***************​​*
> *NEVER EVER EVER BOOBY TRAP LAND THAT YOU DON'T OWN OUTRIGHT
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Get some neighbors and go down there some night when they're partying. Take a six pack. Introduce yourself. Get their names. Take a pic if you can. The more they know you, and the more they know that you know them, the less likely it is they will cause trouble.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

I like this guy


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think that if you just keep telling the police everytime something happens, have your neighbors do the same. They will eventually get the hint that you all dont want them there. Also if you know who owns the land behind you, you might talk to them about putting up no tresspassing signs, and call them when you see people there. They can call the police then. It might take sometime but they will catch them doing something that will land them a night or two in jail. And if they have a past it could be more. I would not put any traps out of any kind. If you do this and the find out anyway it was you there will be a lawsuit in your future.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

not a good place to hang out there


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Good video I liked it thank you for sharing it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You are already doing way more than most people. Keep doing what you are doing and they will look for any of a number of other places where the residents aren't so meddlesome and let them do their "thing" without caring. I would talk to the landowner and see if he can do some bush hogging and understory clearing. Cockroaches don't like people seeing them. It also makes property alot prettier on the cheap.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

trip wires rigged to party poppers. Alone or with the party poppers taped to a balloon full of butane. Not so close they would get hurt, but close enough to affect bowl control😁


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

strategically placed roadkill skunks.....


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey,
I used to have a neighbor named "Rosie" and a couple of hunters parked their car, got out and were walking across her land. She told them they were trespassing but they kept on walking, so she took her shotgun and fired a blast over their heads. They ran off and never came back, nor did anyone else. But I guess that only works in "Lawless" county.

If they have a party spot it's because it's quiet and no one bothers them, they could very well end up causing you problems. I wouldn't want to know them, just get them gone. Make it as uncomfortable as you can for them. Around these parts there's a lot of **** hunters out in the woods with dogs n shotguns blastin' the critters out of the trees. Could you get permission to hunt there?

I would make a sign that says"We're watching you" and put it in their party spot, and on the weekends go huntin', doesn't matter if you bag anything, as long as the gun goes off. Try that for a few weekend nights, and they won't want to be there anymore. A variation of this worked for me, trespassers just do NOT want to go away, so you remove the reason they are there, and they won't be.

The "Bush of Pain" is your friend, I don't know what the technical name is but that's what it's known by. US embassies, or so I've read, are using this since it's more effective than barbed wire, grows quickly and needs no maintenance. I talked to one of the power company guys when they were trimming some trees and he said he had no problems with anything else but this thing has huge barbs and if you get scratched it causes an infection. The name of it is either Dendocnide moroitis an australian plant, the gympie gympie plant -maybe same thing, or another I don't know.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Put up a couple "smile for the camera" signs. Not as threatening as, we are watching. You have to be worried about the backlash. 

I would strongly thinking twice about traps or shooting into the air. Sure it may scare off some put it will defiantly piss all others. Specially at night. No reason to get the friendly's all worked up.

Keep documenting with pictures or personal experiences. The more people that complain the more the cops will be forced to do something.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

.... The "Bush of Pain" is your friend said:


> Not sure planting an invasive species of flora on another persons property is such a good idea. But certainly you can make it uncomfortable for them in other ways. Find their approach route and block it....remove the seating logs.... setup a trip wire to a car horn in a tree (to a battery hidden on the ground that you can disconnect later...tell the neighbors. You can even add flashing lights for the visual effect.) Last but not least...buy a mean ass dog and chain it up out there. No one wants to mess with a mean dog at night...or listen to it bark. (But that sword cuts both ways...your neighbors may get more pissed at you than them after a few nights of barking dog.)
> 
> Or you can always...just walk in to their party and tell them that ever since they let you out, you have been looking for some people to have for dinner....and crank up a chain saw....
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello Mikey, I live in the hills of Northern PA, we got a 250 acre farm which is surrounded by barbed wire, in our lower swamp which was right next to the neighbor's line we always saw signs of heavy foot traffic, neighborly agreement was you can go through our property and we can go through your's, same mutal agreement with following up a wounded deer. So I sat up one morning and saw several non-neighbors come sneaking through their piece and into our land, we have it posted and everything, this was in spring turkey season two years ago, I made my presence known and approached them. I told them flat out they were trespassing and they scoffed waved me off and told me to stop bothering them, when I confronted the same six men the next day I again told them same thing to get off of my property, the one said that if he saw me again he would shoot me plain and simple. 

So I knew where they were coming in, by fall I had a few posters made up and posted the line again with " Warning Fox Traps In Use, Absolutely No Trespassing For Any Reason " I sat up on the hill where I was out of sight from the line but I could see it, I saw camo come bouncing through the woods and waited. When I heard the one man scream I got up nice and easy and went over to a different spot, while moving I heard another scream and we never had anymore problems with them coming around. Fox traps the ones with rubbed padded jaws are good because they don't break skin through boots, nor do they puncture they do hurt like hell though. Now like everyone else has said don't put traps on property that isn't your's. But if you own your house and land I would suggest putting up signs around the house say fifty feet around the perimeter of it and put three or four out, they're very simple to set and cover and will certainly get their attention, if it is the same group come out hold them at gun point and call the cops. I would say put one or two by your car, I might be malicious enough in your case to leave the car door unlocked to lure them in ( not recommended ) but never the less. 

I personally am the type where I would rather get charged for harming someone if they could sue you for such for whatever when they step in said fox trap ( which won't break their ankle ) than have some druggie or whatever break in and abduct a child or something like that you know ? And one thing too to add with this idea is have a few security cameras around because when the police are called the video never lies. And Mikey too don't just have one sign made up saying warning traps in use, have multiple, have them posted to trees or whatever. And don't use something rugged that will break their ankles, use something nasty enough to get your point across but not too harmful.


----------



## patebon (Mar 26, 2015)

has been bookmark, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> I like this guy


Now Mr Attorney. We all know that you're not that much of a pacifist.

If it were me I'd go on qpublic.com find out who owns the land, and let them know their property has become a party place.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why not confront the MF'ers and tell them face to face." HEY, You!" get the fluck out of my neighborhood keep the fluck out of my hood if I see you again or you fairy buddy's I will kill you.
ask them if they understand. and make them say it. then get a really mean looking dog that barks a lot, and set up a neighborhood watch and take turns patrolling with the dog.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

If it is not your land, and they are not crossing your land to get to it, I dont think there is anything or should or are able to do, other than trying to find out who does own the land and letting them know.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

****UPDATED****
OK so I SET UP A TRAIL CAM AND GUESS WHAT IT WAS MISSING... FOUND IT LATER ON DEEPER IN WOODS..HMM..... ODD.... THEN JUST THIS MINUTE SOMEONE MAYBE EARLY TEENS 18/19 MALE WALKING DOWN MY DEAD END STREET LOOKING DOWN DRIVEWAYS... WE HAD SOMEONE ELSE DO THIS 1 WEEK AGO... SOMETHING IS NOT RIGHT


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Buy or make a Hawg Cage. Capture one of these trespassing ******* and place him in the cage. Wear a paper bag with holes cut out to see and breath. (Similar to the bags New Orleans Saints fans wore in the late 70s.)

Mind screw this trespassing ****** for a day or 3 letting them know you are King Shit of the area and the next time you see him it won't be good. Load him up naked, blindfolded and still in the cage and drop him off in Trenton.

You're Welcome!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The first thing I would do is find out who owns the property, . . . and see what their take on the activity is. 

It really is THEIR problem until you can tie the miscreants to some of the illicit activities occurring on or near your property. 

Until then it is only suspicion on your part.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Personally I tend to be fairly aggressive even if the property isn't mine. Several times a year I challenge people on land around me since I know the owners wouldn't want strangers poking around on their property. Usually it's just someone hunting or riding a motorcycle across the fields but I want people to know that I am aware that they are around.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

FoolAmI said:


> I want people to know that I am aware that they are around.


People tend to get a little nervous if they even THINK someone is watching them.

As Slippy said mind screw them, even if no physical violence or even containment is used, because a mental " war " so to speak is far more effective against one's enemy than a physical one. You get inside their heads then cracks em like a dip can and it gets your point across a lot more than going out ready to inflict physical harm. I mean after all how many of us were a little more cautious around clowns after seeing the movie It for example ? I certainly was and one has never harmed me in the least, if you feed off of their fears and use it against them it is far more devastating.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Now call me old fashion...but just because it ain't your property doesn't mean it ain't your problem. 
Your problem isn't that they are drinking or whatever on someone else's property...your problem is that folks who need to go drinking or whatever on someone else's property obviously aren't model citizens and have no respect for others property...and now those same folks are around your property. 

Now, just sitting back hoping for the best is one way of doing things. And just notifying the property owner is another. I'd say since they don't yet know themselves they probably don't really care enough to do anything other than report it.

So, where will you be then? Same damn place. So either do something to encourage them to not come around or get really good locks...and never leave your wife home alone. Whether she can shoot or not...she can't watch all directions all the time, and it just takes once.

Not trying to get you to do anything illegal. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Buy or make a Hawg Cage. Capture one of these trespassing ******* and place him in the cage. Wear a paper bag with holes cut out to see and breath. (Similar to the bags New Orleans Saints fans wore in the late 70s.)
> 
> Mind screw this trespassing ****** for a day or 3 letting them know you are King Shit of the area and the next time you see him it won't be good. Load him up naked, blindfolded and still in the cage and drop him off in Trenton.
> 
> You're Welcome!


Or just go down to the little party in the woods place and leave a tarp, some duct tape, and a half empty tube of anal lube. They won't come back.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

**update** so i check trail cam and someone took it down and threw it........i couldn't see them, they were cautious....sat night i saw people come out all drunk... so i took the biggest guy they had and grabbed him and threw him up wall and i said" i know what your doing" all 4 guys looked white as a ghost..and took off in truck leaving him behind....the guy i had told me they were poaching and drinking..i said you come here again youll never leave........so far so good

***


New guy 101 said:


> Now call me old fashion...but just because it ain't your property doesn't mean it ain't your problem.
> Your problem isn't that they are drinking or whatever on someone else's property...your problem is that folks who need to go drinking or whatever on someone else's property obviously aren't model citizens and have no respect for others property...and now those same folks are around your property.
> 
> Now, just sitting back hoping for the best is one way of doing things. And just notifying the property owner is another. I'd say since they don't yet know themselves they probably don't really care enough to do anything other than report it.
> ...


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Good Work,
I learned the same lesson a while back. My car windshield was shot out, and when the police officer came to fill out a report he said, "You have a nice place here but we can't protect you". The police aren't here to prevent crime, they are there to fill out the report afterwards. 

If they haven't come back, then they realize the cost is too high, what will they do -call the police?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> **update** so i check trail cam and someone took it down and threw it........i couldn't see them, they were cautious....sat night i saw people come out all drunk... so i took the biggest guy they had and grabbed him and threw him up wall and i said" i know what your doing" all 4 guys looked white as a ghost..and took off in truck leaving him behind....the guy i had told me they were poaching and drinking..i said you come here again youll never leave........so far so good
> 
> ***


His buddies left him....bawhahaha. honor among thieves be damned. Good on you. Incentivizing folks works so much faster than the legal process sometimes....er...well,most times.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks... You know I had enough already.. Who knows if it will happen again but they will think twice


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So I have been reading through the thread, some concerns, and some advice.

*Concerns:*

Use of traps as said by many set you up for a lawsuit or legal prosecution depending on the laws of your state.
I am a fan of CPTED however, as it falls in line with the Department of Defenses's protocols for security of personal and assets.

I recommend researching "Security In Depth".

Another concern I have is that you chose to confront 5 individuals. Which means 5x the chance one of them had a gun or knife and we would never see you on the board again.
Additionally if they were a serious threat, then you would have been jumped and beaten, if not killed. Additionally the moment you laid your hands on the guy you opened yourself up
for criminal assault charges. It isn't self defense, cause first of all sounds like you weren't on your property, second, you put yourself in harms way, and third you were the aggressor
according to the law.

I am not a lawyer so understand none of this is legal advice, merely peer to peer advice.

*Advice:*

I wouldn't be putting trail cams onto property you don't own, if that is what you are doing, as it may violate laws in your area.
Additionally if you have a problem, in which these gentlemen are causing a non-life threatening disruption, report to an LEO, so it can be logged,
and records built up supporting a case. Additionally activity could be built up in a case for prosecution depending on the laws they are breaking.

Someone threatens you or your house, by all means protect yourself by whatever means necessary to neutralize that threat. However you aren't
paid, and I am not sure if you are trained to do what your are trying to do, you aren't the authorities, and are not paid to put yourself in harms way.

I would recommend speaking to your local CPO ( crime prevention officer ) about the issue, they are usually very happy to help. If you don't have a cpo in your
city then contact the commander for your district/division. I would focus on developing relationships with your local LEO's, and see if they have a neighborhood
watch program for the area, as it might be worth investing the time to get it going especially if these type of activities are becoming more prevalent in your area.

My method may not sound cool, bad ass, or tough. But I won't be in jail, or shot to death cause I chose to go at it alone either, and this is coming from someone
who's job is dealing with the "bad guys".


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

MikeyPrepper said:


> **update** so i check trail cam and someone took it down and threw it........i couldn't see them, they were cautious....sat night i saw people come out all drunk... so i took the biggest guy they had and grabbed him and threw him up wall and i said" i know what your doing" all 4 guys looked white as a ghost..and took off in truck leaving him behind....the guy i had told me they were poaching and drinking..i said you come here again youll never leave........so far so good
> 
> ***


I'd probably come back and burn your house down if I was one of those criminals. Good luck !


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

**update**. I failed to give a full update. So first of all I contacted the landowners and found out that it's not state property is owned by two people which allowed me to put trail cams....on top of that they don't know where I live the people that means...The one guy I grabbed because he was talking a lot of shit and he was walking up the street saying this is way too easy we could be doing this all summer that is when I confronted him....I am not setting traps at all back there but I do have my eye out I wouldn't be surprised if something happens this weekend where they go back out to illegal hunting.....i'm gonna be calling the cops a lot this weekend


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> **update**. I failed to give a full update. So first of all I contacted the landowners and found out that it's not state property is owned by two people which allowed me to put trail cams....on top of that they don't know where I live the people that means...The one guy I grabbed because he was talking a lot of shit and he was walking up the street saying this is way too easy we could be doing this all summer that is when I confronted him....I am not setting traps at all back there but I do have my eye out I wouldn't be surprised if something happens this weekend where they go back out to illegal hunting.....i'm gonna be calling the cops a lot this weekend


So let me get this straight... Now that you have made your macho post, 
you are back peddling cause people are calling you on the fact that what you did was dangerous?

Cause that's what it looks like with your post update full update rebutle.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Not at all my man. Not trying to be macho nor ever claim to be. I just wanted to give more detail around the situation. I know it was a dumb move on my part and should have not put myself in that situation but I did. This situation has been on going for weeks now and the last thing I want is me and my kids sitting in my yard and a arrow hit one of us when HUNTING illegally WITH 1000 FT OF OUR HOMES. Sometimes when families are involved people get heated and I did, but guess what I have every right.



SAR-1L said:


> So let me get this straight... Now that you have made your macho post,
> you are back peddling cause people are calling you on the fact that what you did was dangerous?
> 
> Cause that's what it looks like with your post update full update rebutle.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Another option would be to call the local Dept. of Natural Resources Officer. Especially if they're hunting illegally. Most DNR cops that I've run into are state cops so there's no, "it's not my jurisdiction" type stuff coming up.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

ok cool thanks



warrior4 said:


> Another option would be to call the local Dept. of Natural Resources Officer. Especially if they're hunting illegally. Most DNR cops that I've run into are state cops so there's no, "it's not my jurisdiction" type stuff coming up.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Not at all my man. Not trying to be macho nor ever claim to be. I just wanted to give more detail around the situation. I know it was a dumb move on my part and should have not put myself in that situation but I did. This situation has been on going for weeks now and the last thing I want is me and my kids sitting in my yard and a arrow hit one of us when HUNTING illegally WITH 1000 FT OF OUR HOMES. Sometimes when families are involved people get heated and I did, but guess what I have every right.


I gotcha, I am just wary of testosterone driven posts, cause it encourages more of the same attitude.
I understand wanting to protect your kids though, can't blame you there. Just gotta be smart though,
to many crazies out there, with guns and knives that probably aren't even theirs.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

All good bud. Sorry these people in the woods here got me fired up. lol



SAR-1L said:


> I gotcha, I am just wary of testosterone driven posts, cause it encourages more of the same attitude.
> I understand wanting to protect your kids though, can't blame you there. Just gotta be smart though,
> to many crazies out there, with guns and knives that probably aren't even theirs.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I had a guy corner me up one night on his land asking me what I was doing, threatening to call cops,etc.....

When he shut up for a minute I asked him if he reall wanted me to answer what I was doing......

He said yes so I told him.

Drinking beer and messing with girls.....we aren't here to get shot, we tryin to get laid. 

The old man laughed and said " do it some place else " 


I see you may have a different situation but not everyone is out stealing or killing folks and burying the body.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree but these guys are up to no good... camo out with makeup and bow and arrows. I dont think there getting laid in the woods unless with a racoon.lol ****Update*** so i took a look there just now and guess what a killed baby doe maybe 3 months old.... i called the cops... arrow through the side and broke off....



Operator6 said:


> I had a guy corner me up one night on his land asking me what I was doing, threatening to call cops,etc.....
> 
> When he shut up for a minute I asked him if he reall wanted me to answer what I was doing......
> 
> ...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds more like a DNR issue as well. See if when you call the regular cops out if they can either forward the issue on or give you the contact info for the DNR Officer in your area. DNR cops usually don't take to well to poachers, especially ones that kill like that.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok here is another problem... behind the wood its marsh connectiong to the bay... People are crabbing there... which is ok... BUT there drinking and leaving trash



warrior4 said:


> Sounds more like a DNR issue as well. See if when you call the regular cops out if they can either forward the issue on or give you the contact info for the DNR Officer in your area. DNR cops usually don't take to well to poachers, especially ones that kill like that.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

***UPDATE**

So guess what... 3 guys arrested in the woods here... shooting a dove baby ****ing deer... there were rangers scoping and caught the same ****ers.... karma got you mofo. Also they missed on arrow and HIT A cat as the rangers found it..... its a shame..BUT MY EYES ARE STILL OPEN


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> ***UPDATE**
> 
> So guess what... 3 guys arrested in the woods here... shooting a dove baby ****ing deer... there were rangers scoping and caught the same ****ers.... karma got you mofo. Also they missed on arrow and HIT A cat as the rangers found it..... its a shame..BUT MY EYES ARE STILL OPEN


Sounds like getting rangers involved is better than getting police involved. Next time I think someone's up to no good...I'm calling in the parks and service folks and telling them I think some guy is ass raping a little raccoon.... it may even get a SWAT team on the scene.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

dude i walked the trail and found about 10 rounds and beer bottles everywhere.



New guy 101 said:


> Sounds like getting rangers involved is better than getting police involved. Next time I think someone's up to no good...I'm calling in the parks and service folks and telling them I think some guy is ass raping a little raccoon.... it may even get a SWAT team on the scene.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I agree but these guys are up to no good... camo out with makeup and bow and arrows. I dont think there getting laid in the woods unless with a racoon.lol ****Update*** so i took a look there just now and guess what a killed baby doe maybe 3 months old.... i called the cops... arrow through the side and broke off....


Im curious about this. Most deer dont fawn until late spring, early summer. This one fawned in January?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

It was 100% fawn



stevekozak said:


> Im curious about this. Most deer dont fawn until late spring, early summer. This one fawned in January?


----------

